# Paphies starting to spike...



## Kavanaru (Jun 11, 2009)

:rollhappy::rollhappy:Yeah! Yeah! Yeah! :rollhappy::rollhappy:
I was watering my plants and suddenly saw those little things coming out... :smitten::smitten: 

Yeah! Yeah! Yeah! :rollhappy::rollhappy: 3 of my Paph helenae and my Paph hermani are starting to spike... :drool::clap:

as well as my Paph. Karl Ploberger :drool::drool: 



well... I have been waiting for quite long for any of my Paph helenae (my favorite Paph!!) to bloom, and now 3 of them are doing it... they are all coming from different vendors, so... let's see  The 4th plant is var. delicatulum, but I think I need to wait one more year...  I am so happy, I had to let it out... and which better place for that than here in ST?


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 11, 2009)

Where are the pics Ramon????oke:
These are so exciting moments...


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 11, 2009)

wait until I get back my macro lens on Saturday...


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 11, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> wait until I get back my macro lens on Saturday...



Ahhaaa!!!!!....if it is for better results then I can be a bit more patient...


----------



## Jorch (Jun 11, 2009)

Weird time for the helenaes to spike!  Congrats! can't wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 11, 2009)

:clap: Good for you! I can hardly wait! :drool:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay! Looking forward to your pix! :clap:


----------



## P-chan (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 12, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Weird time for the helenaes to spike!  Congrats! can't wait to see the pictures!!



Jorch, actually not too weird... most Paph helenae I have seen in bloom were between July and August (plus one in November)... this is also "in agreement" with the information provided in Slipperorchids, where the blooming period is given, based on different sources, from July to October...


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 13, 2009)

Can't wait to see the flowers!


Ramon


----------



## Damas (Jun 13, 2009)

Kavanaru, same for me here ! Three helenae are showing a spike. Two comes from different vendors. I am very happy too 

Where did you managed to get a var. delicatulum ? I could kill for this one :evil:


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 13, 2009)

ok Damas, I will never give you my address... LOL I have the delicatum directly from Franz Glanz...


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 13, 2009)

this is great !!! A lot of helenae blooms to come!!! :clap::clap::clap: Jean


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 13, 2009)

*As promised...*

Paph helenae 1 = Pics 1&2 :
Paph helenae 2 & 3 = Pics 3 & 4, respectively  
Paph herrmannii = Pics 5 & 6 
Paph Karl Ploberger = Pic 7 
Paph fairrieanum = Pic 8


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 13, 2009)

and yes, I said "little little things" LOL 

Paph fairrieanum is the bonus picture... all of them are first time bloomer....


----------



## Delego (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks really good and I hope you will post the pics when they are all open.
Enjoy the day.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice Kavanaru! Do you have them in S/H?


----------



## GuRu (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats, they are all really good looking with those sheaths. :drool:

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 14, 2009)

Fantastic little plants...so exciting!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 14, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice Kavanaru! Do you have them in S/H?



I have most f my plants in S/H... from the posted plants, only 1 helenae and the KP are not in S/H.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice, keep us posted.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 28, 2009)

*Updated pictures...*

ok, it seems things keep growing here 

1 - 3 Paph helenae
4 Paph fairrieanum
5 Paph herrmannii
6 Pap Little Alexander (helenae x gratrixianum)
7 Paph Wössner Goldsuk (sukhakulii x helenae)


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 28, 2009)

and now a question toall of you... if you carefully see the Picture of Paph Little Alexander, you can see that newest leave are quite pale... I have two different plants of this cross, but this is the only one with this "problem"... Does anybody knows what could be the reason and how to solve it? 
Note: Both plants are receiving exactly the same treatment and growing next to each other...


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 28, 2009)

i am so jealous! 
you'd better post photos... 
i can't wait until those plants are legally available here....


----------



## paphreek (Jun 28, 2009)

Being a big fan of the little flowers, I can't wait to see the blooms! 

As for your color difference in the Little Alexanders, I experienced the same thing with plants from the same cross grown side by side. If the root development is good on both plants, I speculate that it might be a slight genetic variation where one plant for example, prefers slightly less light.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 11, 2009)

*updating Paph fairrieanum *

this is the first of this group which has bloomed... it is a first time bloomer...

I really like the color and the pattern, but hope that next time the position of the flower is improved.... maybe training the spike? 







ah... and apparently paph helenae var delicatum is also spiking now (but am not 100% sure of this one)


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 11, 2009)

Great flower!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2009)

Gorgeous. Lovely. Stunning. Wow!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 12, 2009)

yes, great flower!!! and interesting pics!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 12, 2009)

Super fairrie!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2009)

Good first bloom!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 18, 2009)

hhhhhhmmm.... I think I already have a clonal name for this Paph helenae "Big Jaw Hélène"  

well, it is doing it only with one flower, the other looks "normal"...









on the other hand, the pouch seems to be quite dark, but I hope it will changeteh colour when the flower is fully developed..


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2009)

That's an interestng thing!


----------



## Hera (Jul 18, 2009)

Jealous here, I'm in the process of killing most of my paphs.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 22, 2009)

hhhhmmm.... my first two Paph helenae have opened (ok, not yet fully, but open)... Aren't these guys supposed to be yellow?  Both plants come from the same nursery and are first time bloomer (I assume they are even from the same flask)... 

Paph helenae "Big Jaw Hélène" (see previous entry) is Paph. helenae # 1:







Paph helenae # 2





both plants for comparison







well... I keep hoping that either they become yellow in few days, or that at leats the third plant (from a different vendor) is more yellow... and that I do not get any surprise with the var. delicatum I bought from Franz Glanz


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG they look tiny, I want one!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 22, 2009)

Eric, they are really tiny... The pot is 9 cm (3.5 inch) wide...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2009)

Send it to me and I'll send you my jackii album, I promise! :evil:


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 22, 2009)

I do not want your jackii  I want the Mexi... LOL


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 22, 2009)

:clap: They're sooo darling! :clap:


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 24, 2009)

hhhmmm... I am now wondering, whether all those great orange Paph helenae are just the side effect of a badly used Flash..

Even though Paph helenae # 2 has become yellower with time, it is actually still green, and not much different as in the previous pictures. However, while photographing something else, I realized that under flash it looks quite yellow/orange. See yourself:







Paph. helenae # 1 has not experimented any changes. Neither colours nor shape. But under Flash, it also looks a bit yellower:







and just to update on the other plants... Paph herrmannii is getting close to it  (without flash, the pouch is not so purple yet!)


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 25, 2009)

They look so great Ramon!!!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree....great looking!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 1, 2009)

Paph. herrmannii finally opened




and here the third Paph helenae. This has a more intense yellow colour than the two others: 






and a new kid in the house Paph. Wössner Favourite (it came in spike )


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 1, 2009)

very nice herrmannii and another cool helenae!!! I am sure you will show close-ups of those flowers! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2009)

Great flowers, all!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 2, 2009)

wow....
i'm so jealous
c'mon u.s. government, let's get a more rational reading of cities.....


----------

